# Home Depot Husky adjustable height table



## MRDucks2

As we continue to get the “clean area” of the shop set up, I didn’t like the idea of my wife’s existing craft table in the area (bulky with unusable drawers). 

I had been eyeballing the Husky Adjustable Height Table (link) from Home Depot. With my veteran’s discount it comes in at $216 plus $6 for home delivery for the 46” 2 drawer version, which is a better price than any other adjustable height table I have come across.

Assembly wasn’t too bad, about a half hour for me. You do need leave everything loose as you put it together and square it up by tightening the bottom cross brace before going back to tighten up everything else.

The metal is a heavier gauge than any cart or toolbox I have acquired in the last 20 years. The legs are preassembled with the lift mechanism. It does take a little wiggling to get the connecting rod onto each of the drive connectors in the legs, but not bad.

The drawer assembly has a rear panel, small front panel above the drawers and two side panels with the ball bearing drawer slides already attached.

The top is 1-1/8” solid wood with finger jointed strips of what look like mango wood, but they refer to is a “rubber wood” in the manual, being impregnated with a polymer. The entire thing is rated for 350 pounds across its surface but not in a single location, which they point out.

It comes with heavier duty foot leveling pads installed (1-11/16 wide) and a set of decent quality, 3” locking elastomer casters in steels carriers with open swivel bearings.

Each of the two drawers measure 1-3/4” deep, though I thought they called them 1-1/2”. Each drawer is rated at 35 pounds and the size will be ideal for Jennifer’s smaller sized pigments and additives she has for her resin casting.

Advertised height range is 26” - 42”. Using the casters add 2-3/4” to both numbers. It cranks easily to adjust, but going through the full range takes a couple of minutes.

All in all I am quite pleased with this and impressed by the heavy gauge metal used and overall quality. Will be looking to add one to the woodworking side of the shop as the height range will allow me to use it as an outfeed table for either the tablesaw or band saw.

If you are looking for something similar and it is within your budget, I would recommend this.


----------



## Kenny Durrant

I second what Mike said. I have the same table. Standing out on its own it was a little shaky but I keep it pushed up against a wall. Up against the wall it’s just a stable or sturdy as any other table. Although I don’t adjust the height much it’s pretty nice when someone else uses my lathe. That way everyone’s feet are flat on the floor with no tripping hazards.


----------



## MRDucks2

Kenny Durrant said:


> I second what Mike said. I have the same table. Standing out on its own it was a little shaky but I keep it pushed up against a wall. Up against the wall it’s just a stable or sturdy as any other table. Although I don’t adjust the height much it’s pretty nice when someone else uses my lathe. That way everyone’s feet are flat on the floor with no tripping hazards.


Never thought about mounting a lathe on one. Great idea, Kenny.


----------



## showcaser

Great tables! I've got 3 of them. I bought them online and picked them up in the store already assembled. Really nice to be able to adjust them according to the way my back feels at the time


----------



## Dalecamino

Nice choice Mike. Ms Jennifer must be elated with this new bench.


----------



## Velcrodog

MRDucks2 said:


> As we continue to get the “clean area” of the shop set up, I didn’t like the idea of my wife’s existing craft table in the area (bulky with unusable drawers).
> 
> I had been eyeballing the Husky Adjustable Height Table (link) from Home Depot. With my veteran’s discount it comes in at $216 plus $6 for home delivery for the 46” 2 drawer version, which is a better price than any other adjustable height table I have come across.
> 
> Assembly wasn’t too bad, about a half hour for me. You do need leave everything loose as you put it together and square it up by tightening the bottom cross brace before going back to tighten up everything else.
> 
> The metal is a heavier gauge than any cart or toolbox I have acquired in the last 20 years. The legs are preassembled with the lift mechanism. It does take a little wiggling to get the connecting rod onto each of the drive connectors in the legs, but not bad.
> 
> The drawer assembly has a rear panel, small front panel above the drawers and two side panels with the ball bearing drawer slides already attached.
> 
> The top is 1-1/8” solid wood with finger jointed strips of what look like mango wood, but they refer to is a “rubber wood” in the manual, being impregnated with a polymer. The entire thing is rated for 350 pounds across its surface but not in a single location, which they point out.
> 
> It comes with heavier duty foot leveling pads installed (1-11/16 wide) and a set of decent quality, 3” locking elastomer casters in steels carriers with open swivel bearings.
> 
> Each of the two drawers measure 1-3/4” deep, though I thought they called them 1-1/2”. Each drawer is rated at 35 pounds and the size will be ideal for Jennifer’s smaller sized pigments and additives she has for her resin casting.
> 
> Advertised height range is 26” - 42”. Using the casters add 2-3/4” to both numbers. It cranks easily to adjust, but going through the full range takes a couple of minutes.
> 
> All in all I am quite pleased with this and impressed by the heavy gauge metal used and overall quality. Will be looking to add one to the woodworking side of the shop as the height range will allow me to use it as an outfeed table for either the tablesaw or band saw.
> 
> If you are looking for something similar and it is within your budget, I would recommend this.
> 
> View attachment 337965


we bought the one w/o the drawers some time ago just for mounting our lathe. Only had to drill 4 holes for the bolts. It is height adjutable very good quality.


----------



## MRDucks2

Dalecamino said:


> Nice choice Mike. Ms Jennifer must be elated with this new bench.


She likes the bench a lot, Chuck, but she loves the drawers. All of those little containers are on top of her work area right now.


----------



## Aurelius

I have the same thing only without the drawers and in black.  I got it as polishing station for my mini lathe so that I could either sit or stand depending on how I felt at the time.


----------



## mmayo

Love mine!  I Microjiged it


----------



## MRDucks2

I 


mmayo said:


> Love mine!  I Microjiged it


 I am surprised you haven’t microjigged a rock yet, Mark.


----------



## mmayo

MRDucks2 said:


> I
> 
> I am surprised you haven’t microjigged a rock yet, Mark.


Probably 3D print it


----------

